# Information hacked again



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Information hacked again . For the 5th time in 5 years I have received notice that my personal Information has been hack. Every single one of these have been tied to my military service. So I get another 12 months free monitoring . Sad part is the service is a scam it just tells you that fact you made some kind of transaction.
Amazing how the US military service members keep getting the information stolen.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Information hacked again . For the 5th time in 5 years I have received notice that my personal Information has been hack. Every single one of these have been tied to my military service. So I get another 12 months free monitoring . Sad part is the service is a scam it just tells you that fact you made some kind of transaction.
> Amazing how the US military service members keep getting the information stolen.


Hell do what I do...stay broke....if they get a credit card in my name...I'm gonna steal it back and use it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Information hacked again . For the 5th time in 5 years I have received notice that my personal Information has been hack. Every single one of these have been tied to my military service. So I get another 12 months free monitoring . Sad part is the service is a scam it just tells you that fact you made some kind of transaction.
> Amazing how the US military service members keep getting the information stolen.


Wonder how bad it would be if Mrs Clinton was selling it from the oval office? The government is way to lax with personal info. If this were a private company, the government and trial lawyers would put them out of business


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell do what I do...stay broke....if they get a credit card in my name...I'm gonna steal it back and use it.


 Well not broke, But I think I just retired early today. I did the take this position and shove it thing. I have a 30 day cooling off deal but thinking this is it I am done with BS. Just have to start my retirement spending plan 9 months early.


----------

